# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries (Hornu)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries (Hornu)
Route de Mons-Valenciennes 63
Hornu

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Hornu-Frameries.*

----------

